# handlebar extension mounts.. need one.



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, so I remember on a forum last year- cannot remember which one, there was a picture of an extension a guy has that was perpendicular to the handlebars and was about 2 or 3 inches in front of the bars. he had a couple regular flashlights mounted to it and it looked really nice. Yes I have searched this forum and others!

I cannot find the thread or post or anything like what I saw back then, but there are other similar products out there I have been searching for the last few days.

Here are some that I found below. I am looking for others, I want to get something that's going to work well and not be cheap and fall apart. I have riser bars so I need a small clamping surface cross-section, if that makes sense. So it is next to the stem, and the width of the clamp does not push it too far away from the center of the bars. I need a long extension tube to mount lights and whatnot to, so the really short ones are out of the question for me.

Bike Light Mount - Carbon Fiber 80mm tube length, not bad but I wish it were closer to 5 inches or so. 80mm is like 3.1 inches.
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=229&zenid=vc11h9q5v3not0p7r1vrp5h260

or one of these- Minoura 28-35mm Long Handlebar Spacegrip-3
http://www.amazon.com/Minoura-28-35mm-Long-Handlebar-Spacegrip-3/dp/B004ME4GL4/ref=pd_sbs_sg_3

or one of these- Minoura Space Grip Bar Access Bracket SG-100 130mm W x 120mm L Silver 
http://www.amazon.com/Minoura-Access-Bracket-SG-100-Silver/dp/B000AOZ1KA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

or this - Minoura SwingGrip2 130mm width bar Black 22.2-35.0 Clamp Adjustable angle
http://www.amazon.com/Minoura-SwingGrip2-130mm-22-2-35-0-Adjustable/dp/B001CJZ9E0/ref=pd_sbs_sg_43

or this- The Topeak Bar Extender 
http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-TBX01-The-Bar-Extender/dp/B000FIAVN8/ref=pd_sim_sg_1

or this- but it's too short I think- FSA Control Center for 31.8mm Handlebar
http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Control-Center-31-8mm-Handlebar/dp/B003M3MQ6S/ref=pd_sbs_sg_1

or this- NITTO Lamp Holder 1 - looks heavy though, and expensive.. 
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...id=873&zenid=f6dfe6f7196f536a88d04f522fa0f452

It is hard to search for these things because they don't have a specific name.. They are under different sections of product listings and it makes it difficult to get a complete picture of what is available. I know I am missing some.

I am going to be mounting a Fenix TK45 to my bars so I need one "twofish" block on the handlebars and one on this extension I am going to buy. One "twofish" block actually does work on the handlebars even for this big light, but it would bounce around too much..

Thanks for any suggestions. EDIT- I am in the US.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Add this sexy beast to the list.









Not sure how compatible it is with all forks but the way I read it it will attach to a standard 1 1/8 steerer tube replacing a spacer. Don't quote me on that, best check first

It's available here at Torpedo7


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

emu26 said:


> Add this sexy beast to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome.. I just realized it was an .au website though..

Forgot to mention I am in the USA, and need stuff easily shipped to US. But damn that is a good deal and really cool product. thanks.


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

I think you got most of these covered ......










but have a look at the creative efforts of this guy

https://www.ruscelli.com/biking_fenix.htm


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

BWX said:


> That's awesome.. I just realized it was an .au website though..
> 
> Forgot to mention I am in the USA, and need stuff easily shipped to US. But damn that is a good deal and really cool product. thanks.


Thinking about, it's probably not that suited to MTB use. Coming off the stem it'll hit the bars if you mount it on above the stem and if you mount it below the stem I think it might fowl the light / whatever is mounted on it, with your brake and shifter cables.

As for T7, aussie website but it is a Kiwi company. Originally it was only the New Zealand website but I don't think it took to long to realise most of their sales were coming from our side of the ditch so they set up the .au address. I'm pretty sure everything still comes from NZ so you might find they'll ship to you stateside


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Bobblehat said:


> I think you got most of these covered ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics! that helps a lot.. It is hard to see what some of these really look like in some of the pics I have seen. Not sure what that is on the lower left though..

https://www.ruscelli.com/biking_fenix.htm <-- you read my mind! That was the bike I was talking about that I saw in those pics I couldn't find.. That viewpoint spacebar he was using got some bad reviews though, and it looks too short on either end for how I want to use it though..
https://www.performancebike.com/rev...EWPOINT/p/40__3582-ViewPoint-OS-Spacebar.html

I also need to figure out what size my handlebars are.. although most of these are adjustable, Bikes Direct just told me to send them a pic so they could tell- it isn't listed anywhere. My bar does taper a little though which makes it even more complicated to find and extension that will fit.

I am going to post up some pics and maybe even a drawing to show exactly what I am trying to accomplish, not easy to describe..



emu26 said:


> Thinking about, it's probably not that suited to MTB use.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing actually, and I need one more adjustable.. the height at the very least.


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: I just had this feeling that the fenix guy's site might be the one you were searching for!

The one lower left in my group shot is a home made one I believe. Inspired by the Nitto?

Had a look at Peter Whites light-mounts page yet?

Need something chunky? Hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, so I took a couple pics to explain why I need a thin clamp and a reasonably long extension tube. the curve in the handlebar and the length the extension tube needs to go over to the other side mainly.. The cross bar tube (green) needs to come across about 3.5 inches from where it comes out of the clamp- if the clamp is touching the stem.

I'm a good artist, but not with a crappy old mouse.. Anyway- the blue thing is my TK45, the red is the (double) clamp, the green thing is the crossbar tube that you mount the extra stuff to. The black straps are the velcro from the twofish block clamps..

See why I need one that comes all the way across to the other side? A thin clamp will help in this area.. That is why I think a lot of them won't work.. Oh well, if anyone else knows of any more, please post, thanks.









...









...










Oh, and this thing below bottom left- is it home-made or does anyone know what it is? That would be long enough and adjustable enough to work actually.. ..


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Bobblehat said:


> :thumbsup: I just had this feeling that the fenix guy's site might be the one you were searching for!
> 
> The one lower left in my group shot is a home made one I believe. Inspired by the Nitto?
> 
> ...


LOL!! Ok, I didn't see this post before I made my last one-- so I'll check that stuff out- and you answered my question about the lower left homemade one. Thanks.

EDIT

here's a pic of that TK45 so you can see the difference in size compared to an LD20.. Mostly everyone knows what size they are from all the pics around..it's a 2aa light. TK45 is an 8aa, 760 lumen mini-gun light beam canon. 



















EDIT - EDIT

I bought this one--
https://www.geomangear.com/index.ph...ducts_id=229&zenid=vc11h9q5v3not0p7r1vrp5h260

If it's too short I'll just find some type of tube to make it work..


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Check it out!

I got that mount yesterday and it works exactly like I was hoping. If anyone wants to mount a bigger flashlight to their bars- this has got to be one of the best ways to do it- and cheapest- and lightest weight (the mount). Thr TK45 is a lot lighter that I thought before I bought it too.. Not too heavy at all, about as bright as a car though.









..








...








...








...








...








...








...








..


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

if I saw that coming down the road, I'd be worried about you shooting me with it!


----------



## BWX (Apr 26, 2009)

Just an update- After quite a bit of testing, this setup works great! 

It would work for any large flashlight- and there are a lot of awesome fat flashlights out there that would work great for a biking headlight. It's like the parts were made to work together. :thumbsup:


----------

